# What does 'neo-pro' mean?



## Steve H (4 Jan 2012)

I've seen this term a couple of times now and I'm not sure what it means. Any ideas?

Here is an extract from a Team Sky article today to provide context:-

-----------------------------

As well as world champion Mark Cavendish, Team Sky has welcomed former HTC-Highroad team-mates Bernhard Eisel, Danny Pate and Kanstantsin Siutsou, neo-pros Salvatore Puccio and Luke Rowe, Sergio Henao, and former Giro d’Italia pink jersey holder Richie Porte.

-----------------------------


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2012)

Neo = new or young. A neo-pro is early in his/her career, maybe his/her first pro season.


----------



## Steve H (4 Jan 2012)

Makes sense. Thanks Colin.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jan 2012)

Neo-pro's will also be on a short-term contract, which means they have a sort of probationary status in the team. Perform well or improve a lot during the year and there is the likelihood of a longer contract. Don't meet expectations and you'll be off to a lower level team.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Jan 2012)

Sportive riders?

IGMC.


----------



## andrew_s (6 Jan 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Neo-pro's will also be on a short-term contract, which means they have a sort of probationary status in the team. Perform well or improve a lot during the year and there is the likelihood of a longer contract. Don't meet expectations and you'll be off to a lower level team.


Are you thinking of stagiaires?

A neo-pro is on his first pro contract, which must be for a minimum of 2 years.
It's of interest because the UCI limit on the size of a team is 28 riders, plus up to two neo-pros


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2012)

andrew_s said:


> A neo-pro is on his first pro contract, which must be for a minimum of 2 years.
> It's of interest because the UCI limit on the size of a team is 28 riders, plus up to two neo-pros


That has the ring of a definitive answer!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jan 2012)

andrew_s said:


> Are you thinking of stagiaires?


 
Oh, yes, probably! Thanks for the correct definition.


----------

